# Did I fry my radio?



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Since yesterday, I've been having problems with connecting to 4G. I've only been getting 3G and 1X. While on 3G, I get no bars and it never turns green. (CM7, obviously.)

When I go into mobile network settings and turn on LTE only, the signal bars go gray and an X appears. I'm assuming his means its can't find an LTE signal.

I then went into my About Phone area noticed something happened with the radio. Took a screen shot...









Reflashed the radio... And still no LTE and I still have 3G with no bars. Or, atleast, they're gray.

Unroot, stock, VZW store?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

your 906w_2 is missing. You need to flash BOTH radios from the same set...so no you did not fry your radio, you just flashed things improperly...(again this is a diagnosis using the info you've given me...I doubt its a hardware failure) Additionally, your green bars are lit up bro...


----------



## brajonrondo (Jul 23, 2011)

I think nocoast is right and to add to that there was a data outage yesterday here in Seattle that may have been in other places as well, but as of now the network is back up and running and I am getting those 20mbps speeds I haven't seen since June


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

nocoast said:


> your 906w_2 is missing. You need to flash BOTH radios from the same set...so no you did not fry your radio, you just flashed things improperly...(again this is a diagnosis using the info you've given me...I doubt its a hardware failure) Additionally, your green bars are lit up bro...


This would be true if I wasn't getting 4G 2 days ago. I was getting 4G until yesterday which is when I took that screenshot. That was taken before I reflashed both radios. I was getting green bars before I reflashed the radio, but since then I haven't. I reflashed it and it looks like this now...


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

brajonrondo said:


> I think nocoast is right and to add to that there was a data outage yesterday here in Seattle that may have been in other places as well, but as of now the network is back up and running and I am getting those 20mbps speeds I haven't seen since June


I don't know. Maybe 4G is out in my area.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would say reflash everything and maybe try an older version of the radio... Also get a different kernel lol


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I would say reflash everything and maybe try an older version of the radio... Also get a different kernel lol


Definitely going to try an older radio.

I think its hardware because I use bootmanager and switched to Sense with the same result.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont think you killed the radio hardware that would be really hard to do if not impossible


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I dont think you killed the radio hardware that would be really hard to do if not impossible


But there's no 4G! And I have the correct radios as you can see ffrom previous screenshots ^^^^

About to go to a Verizon store to see it their thunderbolt has 4G.

If it does, should I go stock, and get another phone? I've never had to do this before. I've had this thing since launch.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try reroming like bamf or something


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> But there's no 4G! And I have the correct radios as you can see ffrom previous screenshots ^^^^
> 
> About to go to a Verizon store to see it their thunderbolt has 4G.
> 
> If it does, should I go stock, and get another phone? I've never had to do this before. I've had this thing since launch.


Try going into mobile networks. Set it to cdma/evdo wait about a minute then set it back to cdma+lte/evdo auto


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its my area. Traveled to a different part of my town and it connects.

Calling Verizon later.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i think the iphone will get the 4g better


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

What? I'm lost sense when could iPhones use anything besides 2g?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> i think the iphone will get the 4g better


Iphone is only 3g. They dont have a 4g version yet. My girl has one 4g but its only 3g. Hahaha


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

SARCASM!!!!! you people...


----------

